# 2017 is here!!!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Happy New Year to my TGS family!! Wishing everyone a wonderful 2017!:fireworks:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy New Year, wishing you all the best for the up coming year. Have fun tonight be safe.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Happy New Year. 2016 was pretty decent for me, personally. But, I know for a lot of people it was not. I sure hope 2017 brings better things for everyone! Especially: healthy goats, easy kiddings and lots of doe kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year to all~!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to all! I haven't been on here in a very long time. So sorry but I hope to be on here more this year. I have missed you all so much but had been so busy at work and with family life.

Best wishes to all TGS family for a great start to the new year!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!!!:fireworks: I have a feeling this is going to be a really good year. . . or at least better then 2016. hehe


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy New Year from me too--any New Years resolutions? Mine are to expand my goat space, get better at trimming hooves, & continue to learn more & more about goats!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is to figure out what my future with livestock is.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

A few of my new years resolutions are to, get better at hoof trimming, up the over all health and show quality of my herd, get chickens and ducks, build a few new goat pens. 

And . . . Lose weight Lol just kidding (;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy 2017! Little late to the party, but I think I'm late to everything these days :lol: 
I'm keeping my expectations extremely low this year, just in case things done pan out, it's safer this way :lol:

2018 though-- that's a different story, got some big stuff going on that year, just you wait! :shades:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm later than you, Little Bits! Happy 2017 to all of you. Mine has started out with a LATE breeding season. We're picking up one handsome fellow today for a 30 day visit. And Ditza has a LaMancha date next weekend.

On the late theme, my grand daughter's 13th birthday was last Tuesday and I still haven't got her birthday present to her. And my Mom's birthday is today, but we haven't called to sing to her yet.

OY!

I'm also a bit on the late side with the writing class I'm teaching - somehow we ended up a week behind schedule.

I wonder how this is going to bode for the year????? ;-)

I guess my resolution is to make all those grain and seed bags into shopping bags to sell....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, that is a late breeding season! If it makes you feel better, I only bred 3 of mine, the 4th might be bred, might not be, I don't know. :lol: I threw the buck in to run with them for the winter since the girls have a bigger house, but I think they were all done cycling by the time I put him in. 

Sounds like you better get to it with the birthdays too!


----------

